# Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures - (Maybe 56K Hostile)



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

As it's always a topic of how to cut your cigar - I thought I'd show you how I do it all. First up is the cutters I will be using and the volunteer smokes - 
My youngest daughter helped by taking the pictures - not bad for her first time using my camera.










In this picture is what I consider the best way to learn to cut the correct amount off. Now I am using an XiKar here but most all cutters will work the same way. Start by opening your cutter and laying it flat on a surface.










Now insert your smoke directly into the center - then snap the cutter shut.










You should end up with a perfectly cut smoke ready to enjoy.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*

For the next cut we will prepare a torpedo shape cigar. Here I am using the Palio.










Inserting the tip into the cutter somewhere between 1/4" to maybe 3/8". Remember that you can always cut off more if the draw is not good enough for you.










Ready to go!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*

Again using the Palio we will do a traditional cut. Just like the first example except no table.










What I am trying to do is to just take off the cap - and nothing more.










Mission accomplished!










Notice how thin the slice is. Again if you have a bad draw you could either re-cut or grab your Henry's Tool -


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*

And lastly is the punch. Mine is made by Dottatus Solingen - it contains two sizes of cutters. You simply twist the end cap to get whatever size that you need.










I grasp and cradle the cigar in my left hand, and using my thumb as a guide, position the cutter against it.










Once I get it where I want it then it's a simple twist. I normally go clockwise with slight pressure as it cuts into it. With a little practice you can feel when it goes throught the cap.










Once through the cap, a slight wiggle and the cut part simply falls right on out.










And there ya go. I'm sure everyone has a favorite cutter and technique - but those are mine.

Good luck with it all!

Ron


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*

nice pictures, how old is she?? (your daughter)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Great post RGD. !! I use that first method from time to time on some vitolas, but some of the cutters I use are a bit too shallow. !


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I feel like a cigar for some reason.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My Zikar cuts way too much off when I do the lay it on the table bit.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*

Great pics, great thread - have some RG!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great pixs and tutorial! :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice effort. Informative and entertaining. Kudos to your photogapher, tell her that the depth of field was right on! BTW where did you buy your punch?

Thanks again, this is the kind of content that makes CS shine as a community:tu


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

I can definitely appreciate this guide. It makes me feel better about trying to cut a torpedo correctly. Thanks for including pics. People like me need em! 

-J


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome post and really good pics. For us newbies this stuff is gold :tu


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the lessons. I learned the first one from my first Perdomo show :tu Bump to the RG!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Great pics...and I really like that punch. Makes a big hole :ss


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice thread, this also reminds me I need a new cutter, my cheap ass one from the B&M is going dull and tearing up my cigars.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anyone else wet the cap (with your mouth) before cutting to theoretically avoid cracking?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great thread. I personally use a punch that cost me $7 and makes one size hole so I'm happy to see the higher end stuff and what it can do.

I used a cutter a while ago, it was a cheapie and ruined cigars and that soured me on cutters so I'm happy to see what a good one can do.

Thank you.
Rob


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Does anyone else wet the cap (with your mouth) before cutting to theoretically avoid cracking?


sometimes, then I'll bite the cap off.. not the cleanest cut, but it works in a pinch.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great schooling Ron .

I use my Palio all the time no matter what cigar that I am smoking.

This is "Sticky" material in my opinion. Great tutorial. :tu


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

good god! i've been cutting off too much... :ss


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice thread....very helpful for a young grasshoppa like myself. I need a nice cutter I got a cheapy at my B&M a while back and its getting too dull :-( I see a xikar in my future

And I do wet mine before cutting...not a lot just a little


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Very good post, Stickey Material forsure...


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice guide, that xikar looks cool


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice cutting lesson! Thank-you! :tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great post. Glad to see I'm not cutting incorrectly.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the teaching!


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

An ole hand taught me the cutter layed flat on a table/desk a long time ago, It doesn't always work(depending on the consctruction of course) but more often then not with my Palio or cheapo double cutter I get a perfect cut.

I prefer to take a 1/2" exactly off my torpedos unless I have draw problems or tar buildup.

I c way to many newbies lopping way to much off the end of their smoke, they'd be wise to follow your advice.

Peace and Good thread.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

That punch cutter is f'n SWEET! I need a link or something.

Good work man! Sticky this thread in the how-to section!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice post Ron. The font is a little messed up but the company is actually called Donatus Solingen and the Solinger refers to the steel which is the best available imho. I have several knives with Solingen German steel. I really like the pictures and I am sure that I would have loved to have seen this when I was first starting out.

scottie

http://www.donatus-solingen.de/index.htm


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Does anyone else wet the cap (with your mouth) before cutting to theoretically avoid cracking?


yes..


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent post Ron....you da man :tu


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

great thread and pics! Thanks for posting :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Does anyone else wet the cap (with your mouth) before cutting to theoretically avoid cracking?


Yes, also gives me a first taste of the cigar.
Excellent post Ron, thanks.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Does anyone else wet the cap (with your mouth) before cutting to theoretically avoid cracking?


Yes I do


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you for the great post ! you have helped this newb to learn something valuable :tu 

and kudos to the photographer...great job!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

madurolover said:


> My Zikar cuts way too much off when I do the lay it on the table bit.


Try a flat table next time...


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

thx for the show nice pics and cutters, like that punch it looks very simple...


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Good tip on sitting the cutter down and using the table as a level. I've never done that before but just tried it and it works great.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great lesson, Thank You! Your photographer did a terrific job! :tu 

Guess I've been taking too much off...now I really feel like having a cigar!

Thanks again!:tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Try a flat table next time...


I live in a trailer therefore I do not have a flat table:tg 

BTW good post RGD.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the tips :tu


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

great info for newbs, but i want more on that Partagas:ss


----------



## SmokeScreen (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to show this critical stage being done correctly. It's nice to see that you involve your children . Well Done !!!


----------



## Hoodere (Apr 8, 2007)

Great post. Thank you.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

this is an awesome post and it's making me want a cigar bad. of course i can't have one until way later tonight since i'm flying in a few hours and i can't stop for a cigar before my flight. dammit.


----------



## Herfnerd (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice post, but I didn't see the "Dickman" cut for torps......


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

An excellent post RGD, very useful. I am also impressed that you used so many cigars, you have basically insured that there will be some cigar consumption in your future :ss A sacrifice IMO, to help out your fellow botls and sotls.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Great schooling Ron .
> 
> I use my Palio all the time no matter what cigar that I am smoking.
> 
> This is "Sticky" material in my opinion. Great tutorial. :tu


:tpd:

Deffinitely "Sticky" Worthy.

Very nice thread Ron.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Post...Love the punch, where did you get it?...I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

volfan said:


> Very nice post Ron. The font is a little messed up but the company is actually called Donatus Solingen and the Solinger refers to the steel which is the best available imho. I have several knives with Solingen German steel. I really like the pictures and I am sure that I would have loved to have seen this when I was first starting out.
> 
> scottie
> 
> http://www.donatus-solingen.de/index.htm


I didn't see the punch cutter. Was that limited ed. of some kind. That and the fact that I can't read German makes it a little difficult to locate.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Coz77 said:


> Great Post...Love the punch, where did you get it?...I WANT ONE!!!


I searched high and low and did not find the punch, the best I could do was to find some very cool vintage cutters at Owen Collectibles, but still no punch. Probably cheaper to buy a vintage cutter than to buy a new one.

Not even the Donatus site shows the punch, (those Germans know there blades).

How cruel to show an item so cool wihtout letting us know how rare it really is.

Oh well, I will keep looking.

Thanks for the tease


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

donp said:


> An excellent post RGD, very useful. I am also impressed that you used so many cigars, you have basically insured that there will be some cigar consumption in your future :ss A sacrifice IMO, to help out your fellow botls and sotls.


LOL - Yes, they were sacrificed for a good cause. Seeing how I could never be cruel to a cigar - the 5 Vegas A and the Tamps were put to the flame that very day. The PSD 3 Limited 2006 and the Connie went the following day. Very brave sticks they were.

And a shout out to Ted (smokin' machinist) for sending me the PSD 3 - excellent smoke! :tu

Ron


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

cool post man, well done at that  I hate watching friends and brothers chop off the entire head of cigars... the top should NOT look like the bottom after you cut it, rather have a nice curvature like shown by RGD


to you cut-master :al


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

The Donatus Punch. For the emails and PM's that I have had on this: here are some pictures of it and the little I know about it.

When I bought it, several years ago - it was one of those walk into the B&M, spot it and spend too much money <grins>. I had know idea that it was slightly on the rare side - but I forked over almost $100 for the thing.

It does have a heavy lacquer finish. Mine now shows some wear and slight chip on an edge. In addition it seems after viewing the close ups - it needs some cleaning!

I will go over to the B&M this weekend and see what they can say about getting any more of them.

To extend the cutters - you simply turn the right hand end of it one way or the other.










Cutters are fully retracted - the center stud is for self cleaning should the plug not fall out on it's own.










Small cutter extended.










Large cutter extended.










Ron


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

now i can see why those palio cutters are so well talked about. no way my 2.99 cutter would ever be able to take a slice that small. thanks so much for the post. I think I will be ordering a palio cutter soon!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

dawgs47 said:


> now i can see why those palio cutters are so well talked about. no way my 2.99 cutter would ever be able to take a slice that small. thanks so much for the post. I think I will be ordering a palio cutter soon!


Hey - if I can cause a BOTL/SOTL to go out and spend more money on cigar related items - then I've done my job - LOL :r

But yep - a good cutter can make all the difference!

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

RGD said:


> LOL - Yes, they were sacrificed for a good cause. Seeing how I could never be cruel to a cigar - the 5 Vegas A and the Tamps were put to the flame that very day. The PSD 3 Limited 2006 and the Connie went the following day. Very brave sticks they were.
> 
> And a shout out to Ted (smokin' machinist) for sending me the PSD 3 - excellent smoke! :tu
> 
> Ron


Glad you enjoyed it Ron, I'm just PIB! :ss


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Great Post :tu 

I just bought (finally) a Palio cutter this last Saturday as an upgrade from my $3 or $4 double bladed cutter I've been using for the last year or so. I'm glad I finally took the plunge.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

M A K E :ss I T :ss S T I C K Y


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome post and pics Ron, great tutorial.:tu 

I wet my cigars when I use my punch.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

This re-enforces my need for a good cutter. Any suggestions for a good on-line source?


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

winnie said:


> This re-enforces my need for a good cutter. Any suggestions for a good on-line source?


Whoever you order it from makes sure they don't ship it up via UPS, USPS all the way :tu .


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

winnie said:


> This re-enforces my need for a good cutter. Any suggestions for a good on-line source?


cigarmony.com

Your daughter did a great job Ron. :tu You were ok too.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Very cool post! Thank you! The Palio caught some Bling in one of those pics too... Palio is always a star:tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I never thought to brace the cigar on something like a table to get an even cut. I'm going to start trying that, seems like it would prevent quite a few unravellings.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I never thought to brace the cigar on something like a table to get an even cut. I'm going to start trying that, seems like it would prevent quite a few unravellings.


Yep - it works very well "almost" all of the time. Depends on the cutter mostly. But do give it a go - should work out well for you.

Ron


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Any pointers on cutting chisel tips? I had a few LFD double ligero chisels that my cut seems to have been hit/miss on. Seems like they're just waiting to unravel! They're all gone now so problem solved, but if I should happen to buy some more in the future...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

inept said:


> Any pointers on cutting chisel tips? I had a few LFD double ligero chisels that my cut seems to have been hit/miss on. Seems like they're just waiting to unravel! They're all gone now so problem solved, but if I should happen to buy some more in the future...


Just cut the tip off. Never had any problems. Don't cut too much off at first. Test the draw, then cut an 1/8th of an inch at a time, as needed, till you get a desired draw. Some use a punch for this cigar as well.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

*the punch cutter*

Hey guy I looked around and I think have found a German site offering that sweet Donatus round cutter if some one decides to put together a group buy msg me.... here's the link:

http://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detai...0cb6ulhck0t0e8l6ogdsk083&ShopID=cigarworld_en


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

inept said:


> Any pointers on cutting chisel tips? I had a few LFD double ligero chisels that my cut seems to have been hit/miss on. Seems like they're just waiting to unravel! They're all gone now so problem solved, but if I should happen to buy some more in the future...


When you use a double guillotine cutter put the chisel with the flat side parallel to the blades. E.g. cigar in position that you would smoke it, cutter so that one grip hole is over your nose and the other over your chin.

DO NOT cut like this; that was just to give a reference for positioning. 

Great post, Ron. How old is that daughter of yours? Those pics are quite good, indeed.

Till


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*



KASR said:


> Great pics, great thread - have some RG!


What he said!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

inept said:


> Any pointers on cutting chisel tips? I had a few LFD double ligero chisels that my cut seems to have been hit/miss on. Seems like they're just waiting to unravel! They're all gone now so problem solved, but if I should happen to buy some more in the future...


squeeze the cap, it will automatically open up, exactly how litto intended =]


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Very useful, thanks a bunch!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post!!! Love the pics!! It will help out a bunch!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this one!!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice pics! Thats how I usually do mine.
Scott


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great thread:tu. I know way too many people who need this advice.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I just learned I'm lopping *way* too much off the cap. Reason number 716 why I love this site.


----------



## SIFDUE (Feb 22, 2008)

Great pics. :tu


----------



## ChINaMaN (Dec 24, 2007)

Great tutorial and pics.:tu

I've found the best way to learn is to practice. When I first started cutting cigars, I always felt like I was cutting too much off, or at an angle. After a few months of doing it, I felt like I improved a lot by not really having to concentrate so much and what not just to cut the cigar.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

winnie said:


> This re-enforces my need for a good cutter. Any suggestions .......


Your teeth. :tu :ss


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice thread.

I know when I first started smoking cigars I really held out on getting a really good cutter.

I eventually went with a Xikar, but for any newbies I highly suggest researching different brands to see what suits your needs, then try going to an actual store to try one out. That's how I found mine.

I know it's kinda off topic, but I actually did the same when I researched on Club Stogie on a good cigar lighter. I went with a PB-207.


----------



## Wjcurrent (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Cigar Cutting 101 - In Pictures -*

very nice set of picture? helps a lot. seems I have been cutting a little bit too much off mine. I plan on following the instructions tomorrow maybe? seems like a good idea.. lets hope it doesnt rain


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice thread... Great info and the pics really help! Thanks


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Very good pictures and advice. I would like to add at times I will use a Wolf V-Cutter. For me it really depends on the shape of the head of the cigar. Some cigars have a nice broad (rounded) shoulder that is easy to get a good cut on, but others have a sharp shoulder, and the V-Cutter works great on them.


----------



## Sig (Apr 27, 2013)

Very informative thread. Thanks.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Holy resurrection of a dead thread Batman! Although, it happens to be a great topic that I have labored over. Good pics as well. Thanks.


----------



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Great thread since I have a tendency to cut more than I should.


----------

